# Stalled Weight Loss



## drzac2003 (Aug 4, 2021)

When I was diagnosed with T2, I was just over 19 stone. Went on diet (well known national organisation) and went down to 18st 3lbs but it stagnated there. Changed things around (stopped that diet) and got down to 16st 13lbs then had a virus (not the Corona one) and lost another 1/2 stone and started Low Carb 6 weeks ago and now at 15st 11lbs but that is where it has stalled again.

Been at 15st 11lbs (+/- 2lbs) for about 2 weeks now and can't shift any more. I walk the dog every day (about a mile or so, 20-30 mins and quite brisk), do lots of walking as I do archery few times a week and sticking to <130g carbs a day.

Any ideas of how I can get the weight loss going again?
Thanks.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 4, 2021)

It sometimes seems to go like that.

My own weight loss 'protramme' stalled at least twice. You just have to work through it and know that your body is probably readjusting itself internally.

It needs a lot of patience sadly.

Keep going. If you eat less than your body needs eventually it will lose weight.

Just try to avoid the body going into starvation mode cos that defeats everything.


----------



## helli (Aug 4, 2021)

@drzac2003 I wanted to congratulate you on your amazing weight loss so far. 
It takes perseverance and dedication to make a change and notice when that change is no longer working. 

I have Type 1 so things are different for me but I notice you aim for <130g carbs per day. I have read other people with type 2 aiming for lower carb targets and having great weight loss stories. 
I am not suggesting reducing down to match those who eat <20g carbs per day but maybe if you set your target a little lower, such as <100g, you may see some benefit.


----------



## drzac2003 (Aug 4, 2021)

helli said:


> @drzac2003 I wanted to congratulate you on your amazing weight loss so far.
> It takes perseverance and dedication to make a change and notice when that change is no longer working.
> 
> I have Type 1 so things are different for me but I notice you aim for <130g carbs per day. I have read other people with type 2 aiming for lower carb targets and having great weight loss stories.
> I am not suggesting reducing down to match those who eat <20g carbs per day but maybe if you set your target a little lower, such as <100g, you may see some benefit.


Thanks for the message. To be honest, although I'm doing <130g a day, in reality it is less than that - quite often <100g. Yesterday was about 25g, Monday 50g (ish). 

As you say, perseverance. I'll stick at it and also maybe increase the exercise - sure the dog won't complain to having 2 walks a day


----------

